# February Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is open and all the photos are darling.
Thanks to everyone who submitted pictures.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Great group of pics! Hope a lot of Forum users stop by to vote!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Voting for you favorites this month in open until *Thursday, February 27th at 3:33 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> Voting for you favorites this month in open until *Thursday, February 27th at 3:33 PM*


I voted last night, All great entries, really hard trying to decide.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

They are all the sweetest entries....every one is a perfect valentine


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goodness, the vote is very close. Your votes for the winning photos are very important, please vote before the poll closes on *Thursday, February 27th at 3:33 PM*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you voted yet? The poll is very close.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

18 votes so far.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There is still time to vote before the poll closes on *Thursday, February 27th at 3:33 PM*


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Already voted. Could not pick just one, or three, or....?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

20 members have voted. It's still a pretty close competition so please cast your vote for the February Photo Contest. *The poll will close Thursday, February 27th at 3:33 PM*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Every time I look the lead changes...your vote could decide the winner! This poll closes in 2 days.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest is still close, please cast your vote before This poll closes today at 3:33 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close in about 10 minutes!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to Dogmom77. Your pic will be added to the 2020 Photo Contest Winners thread.
All the photos were so special that it made it hard to choose a favorite. Thanks to everyone who participated!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations dogmom77!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations Dogmom77. That picture was adorable


----------



## Dogmom77 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I’m honored. [emoji3590][emoji16]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Dogmom77, your photo is so lovely!.


----------

